# Do you regret your gapyear?



## snowpatrol (Jul 29, 2015)

Hee there, I'm considering doing a gap year before entering university; during my gap year I'd like to work and live abroad. So would love to hear some experiences


----------



## goo3 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi there,it's good experience to get know what you want.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I regret it. I didn't worked but traveled a little bit, took that time because I was going too anxious, mostly commuting; I was studying in a place that was far and it was too expensive to relocated (most people commute too), so I took a year away in the middle of it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

snowpatrol said:


> Hee there, I'm considering doing a gap year before entering university; during my gap year I'd like to work and live abroad. So would love to hear some experiences


You already live abroad. You live in Netherlands. 

I have zero experiences. It seems like it would be quite the experience. I think it would be very beneficial to do something like that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Never had one :stu


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not quite a gap year but I had to do a year in industry as part of my degree course - worked for Eli Lilly (pharma company makes prozac, duloxetine etc).

Decent pay at that age and finished at the end of May - which menat a great long summer that year !!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just don't let the gap year become a gap decade. :um


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Just don't let the gap year become a gap decade. :um


are you saying you did nothing for 10 years after college? You could've spent some of that time cleaning up the bleach your unsavoury relative-in-law left lying around.

can a gap year consist of doing absolutely nothing at all at home? not that I did that, but just asking.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi there!x

I'm in the middle of my gap year, and I've loved it! I worked for the first half, and I'm now travelling. The work was amazing, and I hope to go back soon! Travelling so far has been amazing, and I'm looking forward to my next trip! Personally, I felt like I needed some more experience in the workplace, and this was so useful. My advice would be to take it with a goal in mind - don't take it as a year off, but as a year to build your CV/ professional profile or travel the world!x

Much love <3


----------



## gentlefern (May 1, 2018)

I wish I had taken a year or even a semester off before starting college. I had a rough time in high school, and felt just so incredibly worn out, my parents told me I would have to move out if I did though, and having no money, or concept of the cost to live on your own, I did what they asked and started right away. 

The reason I regret it: I was so unmotivated in my classes, I passed them, but did not do well, felt forced into a major because I didn't have time to think about what I really wanted, and so now three years later, I'm practically starting over because I changed my major completely. I feel like this all could have been prevented if I had just been given a little more time, and even more so SPACE from school counselors and teachers pushing me to pick a "realistic" career path. That being psychology, when really all this time I wanted to study music.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

At the time I thought I was making a mistake simply because everyone I knew was diving headfirst into all of the college and uni stuff, but looking back, my gap year was probably the best thing I ever did. It gave me time to figure my **** out like most first years, but without the worry of classes, grades, tuition, etc, and I also gained work and social experience during that time. Honestly a lot of those kids ended up taking a year off anyway, so I'd say go for it!


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Do it.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I took one after college.I didn't know what i wanted to do so i stayed at my parents read a lot and played video games. I also had some bad anxiety issue as i was harrassed by a former friend. I worked in one place as a temp for two weeks and eventually returned to do postgrad studies. I now know it wasn't wise to take a year out in that way even though i thought little of it at the time.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

It's getting to be more like a gap decade now.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmm I didn't even have a gapyear. I went straight from high school into community college 'cuz my dad forced me. You should have heard him go on about how he was going to kick me out of his house and at the time that couldn't have happened because I was living with mom. Needless to say I took so many gapyears between college semesters that I should be considered a flunk. Where's dad and his nagging now? Well he just doesn't care about me anymore. I could have no future whatsoever for all he cares. Whatever, at least I care about myself. 

I don't know, I've heard people "taking a year off to join the peace corps" :rofl . I don't know what they do these days but I think you should go straight out of high school into college/university otherwise you'll keep pushing it away further until you give up even going. That always gets the best of me. If not now, when? bull. I think you can do extra things along with attending college/university and then just enjoy summer break.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

As someone with two degrees, I actually encourage it [that is to say, at least 6 months to 1 year]. With 'undeniable' depression and isolation all my middle and highschool life, I admit I never really had a chance to know myself. My main priority was just to permanently end that phase of my life and nothing more. Not a good state of mind to be in before junping right to uni. Yet, I still immefiately went off to uni because that's 'what you're expected to do' . I also had college funding that I might of lost if I did not immediately enroll.

Take some time to know yourself. And at all costs, dont let other people influence your life decisions before and during your time in uni. Im pretty much going to be in the late bloomer club because of my some regretful decisions that I made. Yeah, yeah 26 might seem young to some people. But damn, I would of done some things differently and had not let certain factors influence me...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*ƒørçe∂ retirement age 25*

never allowed

ever 
never

cannot

they †hink YOU cannot, therefore YOU Cannot
their profit
big salary of YOU Cannot....


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

yes i regret my gap year(s),

a lot


----------



## CastawayGaming (Feb 1, 2015)

I never took a gap year, but from talking to lecturers and others, most people just spend their time working a minimum wage job, never being able to afford to travel and a good proportion of people don't go and study after


----------

